# Anyone Have An unusual story to share



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

well anything good?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This might be too vague for us Itamar.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> This might be too vague for us Itamar.


My thoughts exactly, we've all got bizarre stories, but you should clarify what you want them to pertain to, slingshots?


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm i guess your right i wasnt specific
i guess ill take anything 
but maybe lets make it about sports
but i has to have happened to you


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is one.When I was 9 or 10 years old we made bows with saplings and arrows with nails for points.I lived in a sub-division after WW2.A pilot was flying a piper cub,which was made of wood and canvas,right over the roof tops.His 3rd pass I shot a arrow and stuck it in his wing.We all ran like crazy.I often wonder what he thought when he landed and saw the homemade arrow in his wing.I don't know why we ran he couldn't catch us.Maybe because we were 9 or 10 years old.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Here is one.When I was 9 or 10 years old we made bows with saplings and arrows with nails for points.I lived in a sub-division after WW2.A pilot was flying a piper cub,which was made of wood and canvas,right over the roof tops.His 3rd pass I shot a arrow and stuck it in his wing.We all ran like crazy.I often wonder what he thought when he landed and saw the homemade arrow in his wing.I don't know why we ran he couldn't catch us.Maybe because we were 9 or 10 years old.


LOL, couldn't you have potentially caused him to crash?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think you could cause him to crash.Those planes were made of a wood frame with canvas stretched over it.The arrow could only penetrate the lenght of the nail.You don't think of those things when you are 9 or 10.It is a wonder we made it to adult hood all the stupid things we did.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> I don't think you could cause him to crash.Those planes were made of a wood frame with canvas stretched over it.The arrow could only penetrate the lenght of the nail.You don't think of those things when you are 9 or 10.It is a wonder we made it to adult hood all the stupid things we did.


That's Darwinism for ya...


----------

